# Poor wellard



## Guest

He's been in eastenders for years bless him and tonight is his final appearence


----------



## Guest

I know im crying  its so sad


----------



## Guest

eastenders just wont be the same


----------



## JANICE199

Gundoggal said:


> I know im crying  its so sad


aw bless! it aint real honest....


----------



## Vixie

its a shame they are killing him off hes gorgeous , my mother has a Belgian shepherd they are gorgeous dogs


----------



## Vixie

JANICE199 said:


> aw bless! it aint real honest....


dont say that its like telling me there's no such thing as fairies pmsl


----------



## Guest

RIP little man - xxxx


----------



## Guest

JANICE199 said:


> aw bless! it aint real honest....


haha i know just brings back sad memories hehe


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> its a shame they are killing him off hes gorgeous , my mother has a Belgian shepherd they are gorgeous dogs


He's been in it years though, have they always used the same dog? I know he's been in gladiator aswell


----------



## MaggieMay24

ah its so upsetting, it made me laugh though when the vet cleaned his leg before putting in the leathal jab lol. 

p.s Janice you have been told your barred until we see pics of white pups lol x


----------



## JANICE199

vixenelite said:


> dont say that its like telling me there's no such thing as fairies pmsl


i know for a fact there's fairies....graham norton for one...lol


----------



## momentofmadness

The get rid of all the best characters..lol Remember Rolly the standard Poodle and Willy the Pug..


----------



## Guest

i couldnt watch it lol my son and his m8s was ere....i watched it up untill the vet turned up and left to wash up lmao..i cant cry infront of the lads pmsl.

ill watch it at 10 on me jack jones lol.


----------



## Guest

momentofmadness said:


> The get rid of all the best characters..lol Remember Rolly the standard Poodle and Willy the Pug..


Yeh and i havnt seen beale's basset hound for a while!!!


----------



## carol

ive merged the threads as we have 3 about wellard


----------



## JANICE199

Gundoggal said:


> Yeh and i havnt seen beale's basset hound for a while!!!


i'd forgotten about IAN'S dog...


----------



## Sungold-Bengals

Where's Pauline's Betty gone?


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I'd also noticed "Chips" Had been missing for ages!
Then theres that "Terrence" Dog that belongs to Pat!
Then Archie the boxer that belongs to roxy! I think thats about it as far 
as i can think lol.

It did get to me tonight as it reminded me of my 2 boys Khan and Charlie Dog boo hoo! They is all playing together now!

(and yes Jan i know it aint real lol) 

R.I.P Wellard Jackson*


----------



## griffpan

Eolabeo said:


> i couldnt watch it lol my son and his m8s was ere....i watched it up untill the vet turned up and left to wash up lmao..i cant cry infront of the lads pmsl.
> 
> ill watch it at 10 on me jack jones lol.


i can't watch it coz i'll be in bits, if if was pat or one of the other humans i couldn't care less but not poor wellard 



Gundoggal said:


> Yeh and i havnt seen beale's basset hound for a while!!!


with a bit of luck the poor dogs escaped form his droning on


----------



## hilary bradshaw

This Was The Third Wellard And He Was A Girl!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

well!!! u lot werent this interested when i spotted shirls teeth


----------



## momentofmadness

hilary bradshaw said:


> This Was The Third Wellard And He Was A Girl!!!!!!


A bit like Lassie then..


----------



## Sungold-Bengals

OMG where is Marge & Marge 2? 

Did Dots canary ever come back?


----------



## Guest

hilary bradshaw said:


> This Was The Third Wellard And He Was A Girl!!!!!!


I googled it and it said he has been in it for a long time and HE has fathered pups and HE has been in 102 dalmations and gladiator so one of us had our info wrong


----------



## Ladywiccana

claire said:


> well!!! u lot werent this interested when i spotted shirls teeth


*Lol Claire, I guess Wellard wins it Paws down! *


----------



## happysaz133

Oh my gosh I cried! I actually had the tears flowing, and it takes a LOT to make me bawl.

The third Wellard is a girl, for those who are interested, a dog named Kyte. Wellard has always been played by a female dog, Kyte's mother before her, and before that, her grandmother.

Wellard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *Lol Claire, I guess Wellard wins it Paws down! *


he is better looking tho


----------



## happysaz133

Sungold-Bengals said:


> OMG where is Marge & Marge 2?
> 
> Did Dots canary ever come back?


One of the Marge's went to Ben, and Abby kept the other. However Abby's Marge died and was buried in the front garden (and then dug up by foxes if I am right in thinking), and we've never heard Ben's Marge being mentioned at all.

I don't think Dot's canary did ever come back, not heard it tweeting in a while, and not seen the cage in the front window neither.


----------



## Guest

happysaz133 said:


> Oh my gosh I cried! I actually had the tears flowing, and it takes a LOT to make me bawl.
> 
> The third Wellard is a girl, for those who are interested, a dog named Kyte. Wellard has always been played by a female dog, Kyte's mother before her, and before that, her grandmother.


So long, Wellard... EastEnders bids sad farewell to Albert Square's beloved pooch | Mail Online


----------



## happysaz133

Jem85 said:


> So long, Wellard... EastEnders bids sad farewell to Albert Square's beloved pooch | Mail Online


What is the link about, it won't open for me.


----------



## Guest

Oh it opens for me 

The canine character is now played by Kyte, who has also starred in A Touch of Frost, 102 Dalmatians and Gladiator. Like the other EastEnders characters Wellard has also had his fair share of intrigues and scandals over the years.

One of his key storylines involved being kidnapped by Jay Brown last year and he earned the respect of viewers around the country when he bit Ian Beale on the backside.

The cheeky mutt also became a dad when he fathered Frieda the greyhound's puppy.


----------



## happysaz133

He was a male in the soap! A male character, not male in real life!


----------



## Guest

happysaz133 said:


> He was a male in the soap! A male character, not male in real life!


eh?..........


----------



## happysaz133

You mentioned earlier in the thread that he was male, emphasising 'HE', I just thought you were trying to tell me Kyte had fathered puppies


----------



## JANICE199

erm....ok i know ya love ya soaps but it aint real...get me? now as this is a pets forum we don't want to upset newbies do we?...yeah right


----------



## Guest

happysaz133 said:


> You mentioned earlier in the thread that he was male, emphasising 'HE', I just thought you were trying to tell me Kyte had fathered puppies


Im so confused right now 
Its been a long day


----------



## Guest

yer i heard wellhard was a girl to..but played a male characta??

actually thers been a few diff wellhards from the same family line or somink


----------



## jeanie

Poor Wellard i cried reminded me of my last dog happened just the same, wish i had not watched it,


----------



## Barney

there was a bloke i worked with that looked just like wellhard he used to get some proper stick


----------



## Barney

hey and while i think about it how did he kick the bucket  cos i cant watch eastenders very often its a bit depressing


----------



## Guest

Barney said:


> hey and while i think about it how did he kick the bucket  cos i cant watch eastenders very often its a bit depressing


He was old and kept being sick...so they ended up at the vets wiv him to be told its his time...but bianka wernt aving none of it and took him home, only for him to get worse...so the kids and everyone sat around on the floor saying ther goodbyes....they called the vet and he had the big needle 

i cryed lol.


----------



## Debbie

I had tears in my eyes too - awwwww how touching was that!!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

ladywiccana said:


> *I'd also noticed "Chips" Had been missing for ages!
> Then theres that "Terrence" Dog that belongs to Pat!
> Then Archie the boxer that belongs to roxy! I think thats about it as far
> as i can think lol.
> 
> It did get to me tonight as it reminded me of my 2 boys Khan and Charlie Dog boo hoo! They is all playing together now!
> 
> (and yes Jan i know it aint real lol)
> 
> R.I.P Wellard Jackson*


*no u 4got grants greyhound  now wot was his name ???? rip wellard he was a great dog, *


----------



## cider

i was gutted last night..poor wellard!!
i had to put my dog of 13 years to sleep 3 weeks ago and my self and hubby were blubbering like babies last night..sooo sad. bought so many memories flooding back.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

cider said:


> i was gutted last night..poor wellard!!
> i had to put my dog of 13 years to sleep 3 weeks ago and my self and hubby were blubbering like babies last night..sooo sad. bought so many memories flooding back.


*aawww bless ya both,  so hard to lose an animal at any age,  but
Welcome to the mad house anyway  *


----------



## aidey07

R.I.P Wellard


----------



## Barney

Eolabeo said:


> He was old and kept being sick...so they ended up at the vets wiv him to be told its his time...but bianka wernt aving none of it and took him home, only for him to get worse...so the kids and everyone sat around on the floor saying ther goodbyes....they called the vet and he had the big needle
> 
> i cryed lol.


told ya it was depressing woman


----------



## guineapigqueen

Regarding Dots birds, I am sure I saw during the week some Budgie seed on the side in her kitchen. 

RIP Wellard.

Emma x


----------



## catzandscott

yeh it's sad that wellard died i guess he left eastenders cuz he's getting too old for it. he was a good dog and brought us many memories of him on eastenders.


----------



## Guest

ive found out wellhard is infact deffo a girl , her name is patty and shes 14 years old....she is trained to shut her eyes lol....the owner just says to patty>>>>>shut ya eyes patty, and she does it  so wen u see her lil peeps shut wen she so called got put to sleep in eastenders she was trained to do that  i wonderd how she shut them lol, no i know 

thort ild share that lol.


----------



## happysaz133

Eolabeo said:


> ive found out wellhard is infact deffo a girl , her name is patty and shes 14 years old....she is trained to shut her eyes lol....the owner just says to patty>>>>>shut ya eyes patty, and she does it  so wen u see her lil peeps shut wen she so called got put to sleep in eastenders she was trained to do that  i wonderd how she shut them lol, no i know
> 
> thort ild share that lol.


Actually, she's a female named Kyte. She's roughly 7 years old in real life, I read an interview in a dog magazine which said her age. Here's a link.

Wellard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Guest

happysaz133 said:


> Actually, she's a female named Kyte. She's roughly 7 years old in real life, I read an interview in a dog magazine which said her age. Here's a link.
> 
> Wellard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


it was on the program *this morning* today in the morning....????? my sista watched it this morning on *This morning* lol

ther has actually been 3 wellhards...and patty was the last welhard who did the acting being put down so it said on this morning????. lol how bizare?


----------



## griffpan

well i still havn't watched it and don't think i will coz i'm a big wuss


----------



## Barney

griffpan said:


> well i still havn't watched it and don't think i will coz i'm a big wuss


pmsl dont worry about him chick ITS NOT REAL he wil be in the bill next week like the rest of em that leave eastenders and cant get no other work


----------



## griffpan

Barney said:


> pmsl dont worry about him chick ITS NOT REAL he wil be in the bill next week like the rest of em that leave eastenders and cant get no other work


pmsl   yeh but barney he was the best one in it 
you got my hopes up the other week when you said pat had been run over, but no she's still bloody living  and don't get me started about the bill i hate it!!


----------

